# [User(Hör-)test | HiFi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490



## Pokerclock (16. April 2009)

*[User(Hör-)test | HiFi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Canton GLE 490





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*LINK zum Diskussionsthread*



Einleitung
Ein paar Impressionen
technische Daten
Die Technik dahinter
Das Testsystem
- ein Wort zu den Vergleichsboxen
 Der Testraum
Die Aufstellung
Die Verarbeitung
Der Klang
- Pop
- RnB und Rap
- Dance und Techno
- HardRock und Symphonic Metal
- Industrial Rock und Metal (Hard)
- Klassik und Opern
- Film und Fernsehen
Fazit

Link zum Hersteller
Link zum Lautsprecher


*Einleitung*

Nach fast drei Jahren ohne Änderungen an meiner Hifi-Anlage, packte mich wieder die Kauflust. Neue Lautsprecher sollten her. Meine alten Magnat Monitor 880 hatten zwar ein schönen und kräftigen Kickbass, wollten aber nicht so recht audiophil aufspielen. Bass macht also doch nicht die Musik, sondern das Gesamtpaket. Zudem hat sich mein alter Yamaha Verstärker leider endgültig verabschiedet. In der AUDIO laß ich dazu einen Hörtest zu Standboxen in der 1.000 € Klasse. Dabei fiel mir (und auch dem Tester) die Canton GLE 490 auf. 800 € UVP, ein Kampfpreis im Vergleich zum namhaften Rest im Testfeld. Ich wurde neugierig, erst recht als mir wieder einfiel, dass Canton keine 30km von mir, ihren Produktionsstandort haben. Also kam mir die glorreiche Idee mal dort anzurufen, ob ich nicht direkt dort bestellen und so mir einige hundert € Kaufpreis ersparen könne.

Aber Pustekuchen! Verkauf direkt an den Verbraucher ist nicht drin. 

Da ich die Tage darauf im örtlichen Elektronikmarkt die LS Probehören konnte, musste ich zwangsläufig auf das Internet zurückgreifen. Wie hatte es ein MM-Angestellter gesagt, auf meine Nachfrage, was man noch am Preis machen könne. "Ihr Farbwunsch (Schwarz) wird sehr wenig nachgefragt, da können wir nicht weit heruntergehen. Minimum 750 € das Paar." Am gleichen Nachmittag hatte ich im PCGH-Preisvergleich einen Händler aus Berlin ausfindig gemacht. 560 € das Paar inkl. Versand. Na wenn das nicht mal ein Schnäppchen war. 

Insofern erst mal ein großes Danke an msniceprice.de

Kennt niemand? Tja, ich bis dahin auch nicht. Die Nachnahmebestellung verlief bis "auf ein paar" Ausnahmen recht zügig und sicher mit GLS. Wer wissen will, was die "paar" Ausnahmen waren, nun statt einem "Paar" Lautsprechern wurde zunächst nur einer geliefert. Dabei wünschte der GLS-Mann mir noch viel Spaß mit den Lautsprechern (Achtung Plural). Als ich ihm sagte, das wäre nur einer und er nochmal kommen müsste, war ihm sichtlich die Unlust ins Gesicht geschrieben. "Wie kann eine so schwer sein?" Ja,ja...

Mit dem nachfolgenden Test orientiere ich mich stärker an subjektiven Werten, die Klang und Hifi ausmachen. Ich werde sicherlich nicht diese typische, recht einfach erscheinende dreigliedrige Teststruktur nehmen, die auch in der PCGH (LEIDER!) für die Klangbewertung vorgenommen wird (Hochton, Mittelton, Bass > gut bis sehr gut, gut, befriedigend).

Ich werde soweit mir möglich aus fast jedem Musik-Genre ein paar Beispielstücke herauspicken und auf die einzelnen Besonderheiten und Anforderungen eingehen. Eine ausführliche Erklärung gibt es im Kapitel "Klang".


*Ein paar Impressionen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Technische Daten*





Verwendung|Standlautsprecher
Prinzip|3-Wege Bassreflexsystem
Nenn-/Musikbelastbarkeit|150 / 320 Watt
Wirkungsgrad (1 Watt/1m)|90,5  db (1 W, 1 m)
Übertragungsbereich|20...30.000 Hz
Übergangsfrequenz|300 / 3.200 Hz
Tieftonchassis|2 x 200 mm, Aluminium
Mitteltonchassis|1 x 180 mm, Aluminium
Hochtonchassis|1 x 25 mm, Gewebe
Impedanz|4...8 Ohm
Abmessungen (BxHxT)|21 x 105 x 30 cm
Gewicht|19,2 kg
Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung|399,00 EUR pro Stück inkl. 19% MwSt.



*Die Technik dahinter*
Vgl. hierzu: AUDIO 11/08, WEKA MEDIA PUBLISHING GmBH -Verlag

Die Canton GLE *409 *als Vorgängerin erfuhr in Form der neuen GLE *490 *sowohl optisch als auch technisch dezente Verbesserungen. Das Abdeckgitter erscheint nun mit einer Abrundung etwas freundlicher, was bei den Modellen in Schwarz aber weniger auffällt. Interessanter ist da schon die Technik hinter dem Gitter.

Der Mitteltöner entstammt der teuren Ergo- und Karat-Serien und dem 25mm Seidengewebe-Hochtöner wurde eine nach dem Vorbild der Reference-Serie 18-Dezibel-Weiche spendiert. Selbst bei 100 DB Schalldruck sollen diese Technikraffinessen für verminderte Verzerrungen sorgen.

Für den Bass sorgen zwei parallel arbeitende 200mm Alu-Chassis und ein direkt darunter nach vorne gerichtetes Bass-Reflexloch. 

Ebenso wurde das Entlüftungssystem, welches exakt auf die überarbeitete Treibergeometrie abgestimmt ist, verbessert.

Der Anschluss erfolgt über klassische Single-Wiring Schraubklemmen mit Wohlfühlfaktor. Canton verzichtet dabei auf den Extrakanal, der bei Bi-Wiring angeblich zu besseren Klang führen soll. So mancher soll Bi-Wiring als Voodoo abtun. Ich enthalte mich da mal einem Kommentar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem*


*Lautsprecher*


Canton GLE 490
Magnat Monitor 880
CAT MBC 313C
 *Verstärker*


JVC MX-J552R
 *CD-Player*


Harman-Kardon HD970
 *DVD/Bluray-Player*


Samsung DVD-HD860
PlayStation 3
 *Anschlüsse*


Cinch-Analog, Stereo
Oehlbach Cinchkabel
Nubert NuCable


Da mein 20 Jahre alter Yamaha Stereo-Verstärker vor kurzem das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, muss ich auf meine alte Kompaktanlage aus der Jugendzeit zurückgreifen. Diese zeichnet sich durch einen sehr kraftvollen aber dennoch detailauflösenden Klang aus. Ich nutze nur die Verstärkereinheit über Cinch angeschlossen. Dadurch, dass sie sogar ein paar Jahre jünger ist als mein Yamaha-Verstäker, steht sie diesem im Klang nahazu in nichts nach. 

Der Harman-Kardon HD 970 ist wohl (bis auf seinen Nachfolger) der Beste CD-Spieler in der Preisklasse bis 300 €. Er versteht es sogar MP3 abzuspielen. In diesem Test wird allerdings nur von original CDs abgespielt. Kein MP3 Müll aus dem Internet also.

Zum Vergleich werden zwei (günstige) Boxenpaare zur Verfügung stehen. Meine alten Lautsprecher die Magnat Monitor 880 (Paarpreis ca. 300 €) und die Boxen von einem Freund. Die CAT MBC 313B sollen hier den Billig-Bereich repräsentieren. Baujahr 2004, damals im Plus für 55€ gekauft. Leider kann ich keine Fotos mehr von den Magnat anbieten, da diese bereits verkauft wurden, aber natürlich immernoch im Klanggedächtnis einen Platz haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeschlossen werden alle Komponenten über hochwertige Oehlbach Kabel bzw. Kabel von Nubert aus der NuCable-Reihe. 

*Ein Wort zu den Vergleichsboxen*

Die Magnat Monitor 880 ist eine sehr günstige Einstiegsbox für Jugendliche und Hifi-Anfänger. Interessant ist, dass diese fast die gleichen Ausmaße und Anordnung der Membrane, wie die CAT haben. Die Stärken der Magnat ist Musik, die Spaß machen soll. Techno, Dance und Basslastiger Pop sind ihre Lieblinge. Der Kickbass (70-120 hz) ist dabei besonders zu erwähnen. Zwar spielt sie nicht besonders tief und lässt gerne die Details untenherum vermissen, dennoch versteht sie es Raum zu vermitteln. Tribut zollen muss sie jedoch, wenn besonders Feinheiten von Musik herausgezeichnet werden müssen. Diese gehen schlichtweg unter. Partypegel sind soweit kein Problem.

Im Hifi-Forum hatte ich einen Thread zu den CAT gelesen, dabei schien ein User überrascht zu sein, dass sie trotz des extrem günstigen Einstiegspreises vergleichsweise gut spielen konnte. Ich war deswegen besonders gespannt. Ohne jetzt zu sehr in das Detail zu gehen, sind die CAT für ihre damaligen 55 € teilweise ganz ordentlich, wenn man: Nicht zu laut hört, mit Klangeinbußen leben kann, keine Möglichkeit hat mit Equalizer zu spielen, Techno/Dance auf gemäßigter Lautstärke hören will. 

Die Aufstellung der Magnat und CAT waren gleich. Beide wurden nicht auf den Boden gestellt, sondern um 30cm erhöht auf dem TV-Rack (siehe Bild). Das Hochtonchassis war dabei auf Kopfhöhe. Wer die Möglichkeiten dazu hat, sollte dies auch machen! Besonders die Magnat wird davon profitieren.

*Der Testraum*

Der Testraum (mein kleines Zimmerchen) ist wohl die Raum- und Reh gips gewordene Manifestation eines Alptraumes eines jeden Hifi-Fans. Repräsentiert aber die Verhältnisse dort draußen in den meisten Räumen der Hifi-Fans. Vollgestellt mit Möbeln, Teppich und einer Dachschräge. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Möbel und der Teppich sorgen für einen sehr trockenen Raum. Das bedeutet, dass besonders hohe Töne schnell verschluckt werden und die Gefahr von Dröhnen oder einer Überpräsenz des Bass' vorherrscht. Die Dachschräge stellt soweit kein Problem dar, da die LS zum Rücken hin stehen (siehe Foto). Dass der Raum nicht ganz symetrisch ist, ist bei dem angegebenen Stereodreieck und der Hörposition zu vernachlässigen. Es entstehen zumindest keine großen Probleme bei der Detailauflösung und auch die Räumlichkeit leidet nicht (hörbar) darunter. 

*Die Aufstellung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Grund der Ausmaße der Canton musste ich zwangsläufig einen Teil des Raumes umräumen. Das TV-Rack musste 20cm nach hinten verschoben werden, da die LS nicht mehr unter die Dachschräge gepasst hätten, wenn ich sie auf das TV-Rack platziert hätte. Das wäre aber auch nicht von Vorteil gewesen, da die Canton unbedingt auf dem Boden stehen muss! Jetzt stehen diese VOR dem TV-Rack.

Die erhöhte Aufstellung bei der Magnat und CAT hatte zu einem erhöhten Höhenanteil und etwas homogeneren Klang geführt, weil der Hochtöner auf Hörebene war. Bei der Canton wäre das nicht der Fall gewesen und man hätte auf der Ebene der Basschassis' gesessen, was in einem Kurztest bei mir zu Entsetzen geführt hat. Hier ganz klar die Empfehlung auf Hörebene des Hochtöners zu sitzen und keinesfalls darunter.

Ein weiterer Kompromiss war die Verkleinerung des Stereodreiecks. Die Magnat und CAT hatten noch ein 3-Meter-Stereodreieck gespielt. Da aber links mein Bett und rechts von der Hörposition mein Schreibtisch standen und nur noch vor dem TV-Rack Platz war, musste ich für die Canton das Stereodreieck auf 2 Meter verkleinern (Siehe Zeichnung). Kleiner darf das Stereodreieck nicht mehr werden. Wer keine 2m hat, sollte von einem Kauf absehen. Der von den Canton dargestellte Raum verkleinert sich drastisch, die Folge ist Zweidimensionalität, was bei höheren Lautstärken sogar zum Totalverlust von Staffelung führt. Je lauter man hört, desto weiter sollte man von den LS sitzen. Bei Partypegel hatte ich mich bis zu 3,50m von den LS entfernt gesetzt. Neben der Neutralität kam da auch wieder der Raum zurück. Und das bei Pegeln jenseits von Gut und Böse!

Ein weiterer Unterschied von der Canton zu den anderen beiden LS-Paaren war der Winkel zum Hörplatz. Während die Magnat und CAT hörbar durch eine direkt gerichtete Stellung auf den Hörplatz an Brillianz gewannen, hörte die Canton sich zu spritzig an und S-Laute kamen zu deutlich rüber. Eine 15° Aufstellung an dem Hörplatz vorbei reduzierte S-Laute und die Canton gewann deutlich Ruhe ohne dabei die Räumlichkeit zu verlieren.
*
Aufstellung Canton*


frei stehend (Wand hinten 0,90m, Wand Seite 0,80m)
eingewinkelt auf den Hörplatz (15°), aber nicht direkt darauf gerichtet!
2 Meter Stereodreieck
*Aufstellung Magnat und CAT*


wandnah (Wand hinten 0,70m, Wand Seite 0,50m)
eingewinkelt auf den Hörplatz (direkt darauf gerichtet)
3 Meter Stereodreieck

*Die Verarbeitung*

Die Canton GLE 490 ist ein solides Stück Handwerkerarbeit. Groß, rechteckig, schwarz. Das Design der 80er gepaart mit der Technik des 21. Jahrhunderts. Man kann zumindest sichergehen, dass dieses Gerät die nächsten 5 Jahre Garantiezeit überlebt und wohl auch meine Hochzeit bis zur Einschulung meines bis dahin wohl geborenen Erstlings erleben wird. Vielleicht sogar meine Scheidung.

Das Metallgitter gibt einem die notwendige Sicherheit, dass keine Kinderhand oder Hundeschnauze auch nur in die Nähe der Chassis kommt. Wenn man es aber doch mal abnehmen will, sollte man etwas vorsichtig zu Werke gehen, denn es erscheint mir doch etwas scharf an den Kanten. 

Die silbernen Metallfüße lassen sich bei Bedarf gegen andere Auswechseln und halten über den Boden übertragene Schwingungen in Grenzen.  

Was auffällt ist, dass das Metallgitter fast nicht auffällt. Es erlaubt fast einen freien Blick auf die silbernen Chassis. Was schön gedacht ist, könnte jemanden nicht gefallen, dem Silber nicht so recht in das Farbkonzept des Zimmers passt. Man sieht auf den Photos sehr schön, wie das Silber heraus sticht.

Mitgeliefert wird fast nichts. Eine Garantieerklärung, ein kleines Heftchen mit Tipps für die richtige Pflege und vier Gummiabstandshalter für empfindliche Böden. ​


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

*Der Klang*


Wen interessieren da schon große Technik-Raffinessen. Hauptsache es hört sich gut an, was man für sein Geld gekauft hat. Testen werde ich neben den oben genannten Musikarten auch die unterschiedlichen Lautstärken, in den man hören kann. Dabei unterteile ich in drei Kategorien:


Zimmerlautstärke
gehobene Zimmerlautstärke
Partypegel
Um eine Ahnung zu bekommen, was ich mit den dreien Kategorien meine, erkläre ich mal meine Vorstellung davon. 

Zimmerlautstärke ergibt sich aus dem Wortlaut. Im Nachbarraum und außerhalb des Hauses ist nix zu hören, im Zimmer selbst ist eine angenehme Unterhaltung ohne Probleme zu führen. 

"gehobene" Zimmerlautstärke ist die typische "11 Uhr Stellung" des Verstärkers. Die Musik ist auch im Nebenraum hörbar, aber nicht störend. Im Hörzimmer selbst dominiert die Musik. 

"Partypegel" ist laut. Sehr laut. Eben das, was der Verstärker aus seinen Spulen herauspressen kann und die Boxen noch halbwegs sauber von sich geben können. Der Nachbar hört mit.

Um den Klang zumindest halbwegs in ein klares Muster ordnen zu können hatte ich mir folgendes Schema ausgedacht:

Es werden Klangpunkte von 1 bis 10 vergeben. 10 ist dabei das Beste und 1 das Schlechteste. Die 10 muss dabei nicht immer innerhalb der Vergleichsgruppe vergeben sein. Der Vergleich erfolgt nur unter den drei Testlautsprechern. Am Ende werden die jeweiligen Punktzahlen addiert und die Summe davon stellt das Endergebnis dar. Detailliertere Beschreibungen gibt es im Fließtext. Ich betone an dieser Stelle nochmal, dass der Fließtext Hauptaugenmerk sein sollte und die Zahlen nur für diejenigen sind, die damit mehr anfangen können.

*Das Schema als Beispiel*




*Musikgenre| Metal
Interpret| Metallica
Album| St. Anger
Titelname| Unnamed Fealing*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|6
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|9
Gesamt|7,33
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|5
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
 Partypegel|6
Gesamt|5,66
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|5
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
 Partypegel|4
Gesamt|5
*

Allgemeines

*Canton empfiehlt für die GLE 490 eine Einspielzeit von 10-20 Stunden. Meine Empfehlung lautet die LS mindestens 30 Stunden zu gönnen und lieber nicht zu genau hinzuhören, während des Einspielens, um nicht ein böses Erwachen zu erleben. Klangfarben wirken wie Einheitsbrei ohne jeden Aha-Effekt, der eigentlich bei einer solchen Investition herauskommen sollte. Details bleiben Außen vor, die - 30 Stunden später - wie von Geisterhand plötzlich da sind.

Auch hier gilt vorsichtig anzufangen und sich langsam im Pegel zu steigern. Es versteht sich mit Aufnahmen zu arbeiten, die auch ein Mindestmaß an Qualität aufweisen. Was nutzt einem der beste LS, wenn bereits die Quelle verunreinigt ist?


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

*Pop*

Zwei aktuelle und partytaugliche Spaßlieder von Interpreten, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein können. Auf der einen Seite Peter Fox mit seiner markanten männlich Sprechgesangstimme in "Stadtaffe" und auf der Anderen Lady Gaga aus dem Disko-Pop Genre mit Elektrosamples Stimme in "Just Dance".

Stadtaffe zeichnet sich durch einen dröhnenden Bass aus, der aber auf diese Weise die Melodie machen soll. Gleichzeitig wird durch den Einsatz von Instrumenten wie ein Xylophon (Holz) für Raum gesorgt. 

Just Dance ist vollkommen anders. Der typische Kickbass, soll für Druck und Volumen sorgen, während die diversen Spielereien mit der Elektronik den Gegenpart darstellen. Dabei ist der Bass noch nicht mal besonders tief, was mich bereits jetzt zu einem markanten Merkmal der GLE 490 kommen lässt. Was die Magnat noch ordentlich krachen ließ, stellt die Canton vergleichsweise ruhig, fast zurückhaltend dar. Wie kommts? Einen kurzen Skip zur dritten Minute des Liedes verrät warum. Es war so gewollt. Nicht von der Canton, sondern vom Produzenten. Plötzlich kommt da ein Markerschüttender Bass mit Feinzeichnung aber dennoch sauberer Darstellung der Stimme von Lady Gaga. Die Magnat geschweige denn die CAT (deren klirrendes Plastikgitter im Bass-Reflex-Loch sehr deutlich herauszuhören ist) kommen da ran. Je lauter gespielt wird, desto klarer war der Unterschied zu den Vergleichsboxen zu hören.  

Der dröhnende Bass in Stadtaffe kommt derweil der Magnat und der CAT entgegen. Überraschend die CAT, die besonders bei gehobener Lautstärke selbst mit der Magnat noch mithalten kann. Das Plastikgitter der CAT wurde mittlerweile herausgefräst. Die Canton brilliert insbesondere bei der Raumdarstellung der Instrumente, die trotz des Dröhnens nicht untergehen. Die Magnat und CAT steigen schlichtweg aus, während bei der GLE 490 noch etwas Luft im Pegel ist, bis dann auch sie im Bass anfängt zu übersteuern. 

Es fällt auf, besonders mit einem schnellen Quervergleich zu Madonnas "4 Minutes", dass die Canton, wenn es so vom Produzenten/Interpreten gewollt war, im Bass bei Zimmerlautstärken etwas zurückhaltend spielt. Ist man dies nicht gewohnt, ist man erstmal etwas verdutzt. Mit gefällt es aber, da ich weiß, dass die Canton nicht auf billige Effekthascherei aus ist, sondern möglichst Neutralität vermitteln will. Wem das aber nicht gefällt, sollte über eine Anschaffung eines Subs nachdenken und mit Trennfrequenzen um die 50hz arbeiten und den Pegel des Subs etwas erhöhen. Es versteht sich, dass der Sub dann auch etwas größer sein sollte. 



*Musikgenre| Pop
Interpret| Peter Fox
Album| Stadtaffe
Titelname| Stadtaffe
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|8
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
 Partypegel|9
Gesamt|8,33
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|6
Gesamt|6,66
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|5
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|5
Gesamt|5,66
---



*Musikgenre| Pop
Interpret| Lady Gaga
Album| The Fame
Titelname| Just Dance
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|9
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|8,33
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|6
 Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|5
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
  Partypegel|4
 Gesamt|5,66*

RnB und Rap*

Zwei Genre, die gerne mal in professionellen Fachzeitschriften übergangen werden. Das eine wegen der (herrschenden Meinung) der Gewaltverherrlichung und das andere wegen des eher einseitigen audiophilen Charakters. Schade finde ich!

"Give it to me" von Timbaland, Nelly Furtado und Timberlake habe ich als Beispiel ausgewählt. Ein starker Beat gemixt mit einer teilweise "fräulichen" Stimme von Nelly und den beiden Herren, ergibt einen netten Ohrwurm der auch zurecht oben in den Charts war. Leider hat auch der Song, wie fast jedes kommerziell erfolgreiche Album/Song einen geringen Dynamikumfang. Alles hat irgendwie die gleiche Lautstärke ohne Unterschiede. Dass das oftmals zum Schutz von so manchen LS und Handys geschied ist bedauernswert. Insbesondere für die Interpreten, die eigentlich mehr können. Insbesondere Nelly schadet das in diesem Song. Bei steigender Lautstärke und Beat, geht ihre Stimme nach und nach unter. 

Auch die Canton kann das nicht verhindern. Ihre Stärken liegen sowieso ganz wo anders. Der Beat kommt knackig und tief. Die Magnat spielt zwar genauso knackig, kommt aber nicht so tief. Die eher warme Abstimmung der CAT und die Tendenz zum Dröhnen verhelfen ihr halbwegs in Nähe zu kommen, doch wenn es um Details geht, können die Magnat und die Canton sich durchsetzen. Beide sind im Grunde Gleichauf. Dass die Canton keine Effekte hinzudichtet oder überbetont - obwohl es hier mal notwendig gewesen wäre, weil offensichtlich der Produzent zu sehr an sein Handypublikum gedacht hat - verhindert eine bessere Bewertung. 

Nun komme ich zur großen Stärke der Magnat, der Rap und der Kickbass. American Psycho II von D12 und einem kleinen Gastbesuch von Cypress Hill ist ein Song mit knackigen Beat, vielen sehr unterschiedlichen Stimmen und so manchem Effekt, der neutral dargestellt werden will. 

Markant: Die einsame Elektro-Gitarre gepaart mit einem fetten Beat. Dass bei der CAT der Beat zu unsauber ist und verzerrt, kümmert die Magnat nicht, sie hat mehr mit der Kombi E-Gitarre und Beat Probleme. Der Beat kommt durch, die E-Gitarre leider nicht mehr ganz bei Partypegel. 

Dass der Song so schwer darzustellen ist, macht die Canton deutlich. Bis hin zum Partypegel ist alles so wie es soll. Man geht förmlich auf Entdeckungssuche, um auch wirklich jeden kleinen Effekt zu finden. Ein Anschein von Chaos kommt erst bei Pegeln, die jenseits von Gut und Böse liegen. Da kriegt man schon Angst vor dem Schutzschalter. Auch hier steigen die Basstreiber zuerst aus. Wer aus der Canton nochmal das letzte bisschen hrauskitzeln will, sollte auch hier zu einem leistungsstarken Sub greifen. Sowohl Hoch- als auch Mitteltöner waren noch nicht am Ende. 





*Musikgenre| RnB
Interpret| Timbaland feat. Nelly Furtado
Album| Shock Value
Titelname| Give it to me
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|7
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|6
Gesamt|6,66
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|6
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
 Partypegel|6
Gesamt|6
---



*Musikgenre| RAP
Interpret| D12 feat. 8-Real
Album| D12 World
Titelname| American Psycho II
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|9
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|8,33
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|7
 Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|6
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
  Partypegel|6
 Gesamt|6,66*

Dance & Techno*

Ein Genre dem ich im Moment sehr angetan bin. Fetzige Elektronik gepaart mit fetten Bässen. Leider auch gerne mal übergangen in den Tests von Fachzeitschriften. 

Als Beispiel nehme ich ein Album "Confessions on a Dance Floor" von Madonna, dass scheinbar nicht so recht in dieses Genre passen will (wo hat Madonna jemals reingepasst?) und einen Remix des Ohrwurms "In my Arms" von Kylie Minogue.

Eins vorweg. Die Aufstellung der Canton habe ich u.a. anhand von "How High" vorgenommen. Wer den Test selbst machen will mit den eigenen LS, sollte sich mal die Sequenz zwischen 0,50m bis 1,20m anhören und dabei mal vor seinen LS stehen, sitzen oder auf Höhe der Basstreiber knien. Die Unterschiede sind deutlich.

Einen Song der bereits in der Anfangssequenz mit einer verzerrten Schleife von Madonnas Stimme Raum vermitteln will. Die erste Hürde für die Canton und ihre Herausforderer. Der trockene Raum erschwert dies zusätzlich. Ein markanter Punkt. Das Echo innerhalb der Schleife. Kaum zu hören aber da. Allerdings nur bei der Canton. Nicht bei der Magnat und CAT. Beeindruckend!

Die elektronisch etwas aufgepeppte Stimme von Madonna wird von der Magnat etwas grell dargestellt, während die CAT etwas dunkel reproduziert und so die Stimme wieder leicht natürlich klingen lässt. Die Canton findet den Mittelweg und spielt unbekümmert auf, was auch hohe Pegel nicht ändern. 

Nochmal eine Nummer härter ist der Remix von Kylie Minogue's "In my Arms". Generell höre ich solche Musik eher in oberen Lautstärkeebenen. Kann man zwar auch leise hören, sollte man aber nicht. Leise Töne geben die Magnat und die Canton erwartet Präzise, wenn auch Verhalten von sich ohne zu sehr zu begeistern. Das ändert sich erst bei den Partypegeln. Während die CAT leider früh aussteigt, liefern sich die Magnat und die Canton ein echtes Duell. Die Magnat kann tendenziell lauter, aber nicht so tief spielen wie die Canton, weswegen die Canton bei gehobener Lautstärke das Duell für sich gewinnt. Bei Partypegel muss man abwägen, ob man es gerne lauter hätte, oder aber tiefer. Beides geht leider nicht.




*Musikgenre| Dance
Interpret| Madonna
Album| Confessions on a Dance Floor
Titelname| How High
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|8
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|9
 Partypegel|9
Gesamt|8,66
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|8
Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|6
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|6,66
---



*Musikgenre| Dance/Techno
Interpret| Kylie Minogue/Sebastian Leger
Album| Clubland 2 CD1
Titelname| In My Arms - Sebastian Leger Remix
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|8
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
  Partypegel|5
 Gesamt|6,33


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

*HardRock und Symphonic **Metal*

Zwei Genre in denen gerne mal E-Gitarren und Schlagzeug vorherrschen, allerdings entweder durch markante Stimmen oder den Einsatz von ganzen Orchestern auch mal für das ruhige, leise Hören geeignet sind. Dabei kommt die Hardrocklegende schlechthin "AC/DC" und wohl eine der besten Melodic Metal Bands "Nightwish" zum Einsatz, die dieses Genre bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich Salonfähig gemacht haben in den letzten Jahren, was ihre Chartplatzierungen eindrucksvoll beweisen. 

Eines der meistverkauften Alben aller Zeiten "Back in Black" und gleich das erste Lied "Hells Bells" werden Teil meines Tests. Kult - Die Stimme von Brain Johnson. Darauf richte ich mein Hauptohrenwerk, denn hier scheinen alle Probanden im Test einen Stolperstein gefunden zu haben. Ein Vergleich mit anderen Songs auf dem Album zeigt das gleiche Bild. Während Gitarren und Schlagzeug im Vordergrund gehalten sind, fällt Johnsons Stimme in den Hintergrund zurück. Bei steigendem Pegel wird das immer deutlicher. Besser macht es die Canton auch nicht.

Eines der ersten Alben, das ich aus dem Genre "Symphonic-Metal" und Ähnliche hatte war Nightswish's "Century Child". Krass: der Gegensatz von Tarjas Opernstimme und knackigen E-Gittarenschlägen. Wer wissen will, was die Boxen tatsächlich alles parallel darstellen müssen, bekommt hier mal eine kleine Auflistung:


Leadsängerin Tarja
Empuu (glaube zumindest, dass er es ist) als männlicher Gegenpart zur Stimme von Tarja
Gitarren
Schlagzeug
Frauenchor im Hintergrund
Orchester im Hintergrund
Teilweise elektronische Effekte
Nebengeräusche wie Kinderlachen, Echo u.A.)
 Echte Schwerstarbeit, aber auch zugleich ein guter Test. Die Magnat hat ihre Stärken ganz klar im Gitarrenbereich. Da ist Druck dahinter. Die CAT verzerrt mir zu stark und es klingt zeimlich breiig. Ganz anders die Canton. Sie schafft es tatsächlich Tarjas Stimme soweit in den Vordergrund zu spielen, dass eine Einheit entsteht. Trotz des sehr tief gesungenen Mainparts von Tarja (als Vergleich mal ältere Alben anhören). Details sind dort vorhanden, wo man sie bei der Magnat nur ansatzweise und bei der CAT gar nicht mehr hörte. Dass es von Canton ein Geniestreich war, den Mitteltöner der teureren Serien einzubauen wird bei steigenden Pegel deutlich. Keine Verzerrungen, absolut sauber spielt sie auf, dass man sich einfach nur zurücklehnen und genießen möchte. Die Canton schaffte es sogar mich an ein Probehören mit Accuphase Kette + B&W der 800er Serie zu erinnern. Dafür gibt es zehn Punkte bei der gehobenen Lautstärke und einen dicken Kauftipp für Leute, die dieses Genre so gerne hören.

Bei steigenden Pegel nehmen zwar die E-Gitarren etwas überhand, was aber eher ein Tribut des Genre ist. Mein Tipp auch hier, weiter weg setzen bringt nochmal etwas mehr Raum bei lauten Pegeln. 




*Musikgenre| Hard Rock
Interpret| AC/DC
Album| Back in Black
Titelname| Hells Bells
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|8
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|7,66
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|7
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|6
Gesamt|6,66---



*Musikgenre| Melodic Metal
Interpret| Nightwish
Album| Century Child
Titelname| Bless the Child
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|9
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|10
  Partypegel|9
 Gesamt|9,33
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|8
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|6
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|7
 Gesamt|7*

Industrial Rock und Metal (Hard)*

Musikgewordener Horror pur. Marilyn Manson und sein Album "The Golden Age of Grotesque". Wer ihn schon mal Live miterlebt hat, bekommt eine Show, die einem eine erstklassige Gänsehaut beschert. Als ich den Song "Pik" das erste Mal mit der Canton hörte (gehobene Lautstärke) machte sich eben diese Gänsehaut wieder bemerkbar. Diese Stimme, der unglaublich tiefe Drum. Da bekommt man Schiss und die Canton ihre 10 Punkte. Der Rest kann da nicht mithalten. Wer mehr wissen sollte es sich selbst anhören. Es lohnt sich.

Alleine der Bass macht den Unterschied. Die CAT verzerrt dermaßen, dass ich sowas nie wieder hören will. Da weiß man, warum die Canton 800 € kostet und die CAT 55 €. 

Metallicas "St.Anger" ist eine insgesamt sehr hell abgestimmte Platte und lebt von Druck, der sich bei höheren Lautstärken erst einstellt. Natürlich helfen diverse Equalizer weiter, aber ich verzichte mal darauf. Bis jetzt hatten bei der Canton meistens die Tieftöner limitiert bei (zugegeben sehr hohen) Lautstärken. Jetzt will ich mal sehen, wie laut das wirklich geht. 

Der Verstärker war dabei nicht der limitierende Faktor. Tatsächlich hat diesmal der Hochtöner angefangen zu klirren, weswegen es doch nicht so laut ging, wie ich es gerne wollte. Hätte ich natürlich ignorieren können, aber da war mir das Babe dann doch zu schade für. 

An dieser Stelle sei gesagt, dass die Canton bei Pegeln spielt, die sich wohl niemand in einem Mietshaus leisten kann, wenn er nicht Bekanntschaft mit der Bullerei machen will. Ein Test bei geschlossenen Türen und Fenstern auf der Straße hat ergeben, dass noch im Bereich von 50m jeder (störend) mithören kann (Haushälfte an der mein Zimmer ist). Man stelle sich jetzt fünf davon vor...




*Musikgenre| Industrial Rock u.a
Interpret| Marilyn Manson
Album| The Golden Age of Grotesque
Titelname| Pik
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|8
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|10
 Partypegel|9
Gesamt|9
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|8
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
 Partypegel|8
Gesamt|8
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|7---



*Musikgenre| Metal
Interpret| Metallica
Album| St. Anger
Titelname| The Unnamed Fealing
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|9
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|8
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
  Partypegel|6
 Gesamt|6,77

*Klassik und Opern*

Zwei Vertreter, die auch unser einer noch kennen sollte. Paul Potts aus der Telekomwerbung und Andrea Bocelli, der italienische Tenor.

Ohne zu weit in die Songs selbst einzusteigen, trennt sich spätestens bei der Stimme von Andrea Bocelli die Spreu vom Weizen. Und auch hier muss einfach gesagt werden, dass die Canton außer Konkurrenz spielt. Sie stellt die Stimmen so dermaßen in den Vordergrund, dass man meinen könnte in der ersten Reihe zu sitzen. Allenfalls die Magnat kann ansatzweise da noch was entgegensetzen. Mit ihr sitzt man eher sehr weit hinten im Konzertsaal. Mit der CAT sitzt man noch mal mehr drinnen. 

Hier ist wohl eindeutig der Mitteltöner, das Zünglein an der Waage. Es hat sich hier gelohnt, mal Technik aus den teureren Serien zu verwenden. Hut ab, was Canton da gezaubert hat. 

Bei Paul Potts' "Nessum Dorma" das gleiche Bild, wenngleich die Stimme einem nicht gar so entgegenschallt. Das Orchester ist teilweise zu dezent im Hintergrund. Ich muss aber sagen, dass der Dynamikumfang bei dem Album vergleichsweise hoch ist. Mir gefällt es. Zum gemächlichen Nebenbeihören ist es aber nix. 

Diese Genre, in den Stimmen im Vordergund stehen sind die Domäne der Canton. Hier schneidet die Canton am Besten ab und zeigt, wieviel HiFi für 800 € zu haben ist. Von allen Musik-Genre ist dieses die Paradedisziplin der Canton.




*Musikgenre| Tenor, Klassik
Interpret| Paul Potts
Album| One Chance
Titelname| Nessum Dorma
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|9
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|10
 Partypegel|9
Gesamt|9,33
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|7
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|6
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|5
 Partypegel|5
Gesamt|5,66---



*Musikgenre| Tenor
Interpret| Andrea Bocelli
Album| Sogno
Titelname| 'O More E tu/Canto Della Terra
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|9
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|10
  Partypegel|9
 Gesamt|9,33
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|7
 Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|5
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|5
  Partypegel|4
 Gesamt|4,66


*Film und Fernsehen*

Schon seit vielen Jahren habe ich beim Fernsehen immer die Standlautsprecher am laufen, anstatt diesen grotesken Technikdünnschiss von Lautsprechern der Fernsehgeräte. Natürlich werde ich das bei den Canton nicht anders machen.

Es sei im Voraus gesagt, dass mein Fernsehempfang nicht der beste ist. Analoger Satellitenempfang durchgeschleift von vier Receivern und ich bin der letzte in der Kette. Die Magnat haben mich das nicht allzu sehr spüren gelassen. Die Canton sind leider nicht so nett. 

Sender wie Kabel 1 und RTL 2 kommen teils mit schlimmen Störgeräuschen an (stört im Grunde nicht, wenn man nicht wüsste, dass es auch anders sein kann). Die Canton gibt das wieder ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Im Übrigen gilt das auch für Alben und MP3, die nicht wirklich sauber produziert wurden bzw. eine niedrige Datenrate haben. In dieser Hinsicht ist mir die Canton zu ehrlich. Dann lieber den Wischi-Waschi Kram der Magnat oder CAT. 

Zu gut für das deutsche Fernsehen. Das nenne ich mal ein Merkmal.

Bei Filmen entsprechender Qualität ist das natürlich wieder ganz anders. Bereits im Stereopaar weis die Canton zu begeistern. Hier kann sie dank den zwei Basstreibern und dem höheren Volumen voll Punkten. Dennoch ist es teilweise von nöten einen Sub mit einzusetzen, da manche Filme nur auf eine 5.1 Spur setzen und die beiden Frontkanäle eher lahm klingen. Das ist aber kein Problem der Canton sondern jedes Lautsprechers. 

Was ich noch zu bemängeln hätte, sind bei Geprächen die S-Laute die mir doch einen Tick zu spitz kommen und etwas herausstechen.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

*Fazit*

*Vorteile*


Neutral bis hoch in die höchsten Lautstärken
5 Jahre Garantie
präziser und differenzierender Bass
extrem guter Mitteltöner
sehr hohe Lautstärken möglich
Klassik und Tenöre
Dance und Symphonic Metal

*Nachteile*


offenbart schlechte Quellen gnadenlos
silberne Membrane durch Gitter sichtbar
Bass steigt zuerst aus bei extremen Pegeln
bei manchen Musikarten fehlt der letzte Pepp (RnB)
nicht unter 2m Hörabstand
nicht unbedingt für harten Metal geeignet



Die Canton hat meine Erwartungen voll und ganz erfüllt. Für einen Paarpreis (Straßenpreis) von 560 € bekommt man einen optimalen Einsteiger Hifi Monitor aus deutscher Produktion. Wohlgemerkt das ist der zweitgünstigste Standlautsprecher im Sortiment von Canton. 

Sie ist auf Grund auf ehrlich und voll auf Neutralität abgestimmt, was einerseits ungetrübten Musikspaß garantiert, andererseits aus schlechten Quellen keine Überflieger macht und gnadenlos offen gezeigt wird. Da "schönen" manche LS mehr.

Wer sich diesen Monitor kaufen möchte, sollte außerdem bedenken, dass er nicht gerade klein ist und unbedingt auch Platz und Sorgfalt bei der Aufstellung benötigt. Unter 2m sollte das Stereodreieck nicht sein. Bei hohen Lautstärken eher noch mehr.

Im Grunde kann sie mit allen Musikrichtungen umgehen. Tenöre und Klassik. Da fühlt sie sich am wohlsten. Nicht ganz unschuldig ist dabei der fabelhafte Mitteltöner aus den teureren Serien. Aber auch mit fetziger Diskomusik und Gitarren wird sie fertig. Hohe Lautstärken sind kein Problem, wenngleich der Bass zu erst aussteigen muss. Das geschieht aber ohnehin erst bei Lautstärken jenseits der Verträglichkeit für die Nachbarschaft. 

Zum Schluss eine kleine Analogie.

Wenn die Klangwelten der CAT ein Ameisenhaufen sind, die der Magnat der Baum darüber, sind die Welten der Canton der Wald drum herum.

In diesem Sinne...


----------

